

The JavaFX Phone: The HTC Diamond - msacks
http://www.thebitsource.com/2009/06/05/the-javafx-phone-the-htc-diamond/

======
asmosoinio
Went studying further on JavaFX after seeing this, to
<http://javafx.com/launch/>

Looks pretty neat, actually, hooking into Photoshop etc. Wonder if this will
take off...

Anyone have any experience about JavaFX?

[The page has a Java-based video player on it. Killed my browser for about 2
minutes, and needed a few prompts to start. Not that Java is slow or anything,
but still. :) ]

~~~
ktharavaad
JavaFX fails.. big time! and I say this after spending a few weeks playing
with it.

Its still tied up to a lot of old Swing components for its underlying
functionality. The browser plugin takes FOREVER to load and literally crashes
safari on my mac.

Custom component development is difficult.

They introduced a new language called JavaFX script which alienates Java
developers and offers not much in terms of new features.

Their "declaritive UI building" technique with the JFX script is ugly looking
and unintuitive compared to flex MXML or silverlight XAML.

They still don't have a good WYSIWYG UI building tool.

It lags behind Flash in terms of installed base of the runtime.

Both Microsoft ( through expression studio ) and Adobe (flash catalyst) offers
integration with photoshop and in the case of Flex, its an even closer level
of integration through FXG.

Sun had the chance to change everything back then with applets, it failed and
now JavaFX is too little and too late.

EDIT* and Flex is opensource too and IMO the code base is a lot more well
written.

------
ThomPete
Well I am no expert in programming but on RIA frameworks and I would say that
compared to Adobe and MS two frameworks it doesn't stand a chance.

Perhaps on the cellphone it's different but then again what I saw in the video
was no impressive by any metrics I would normally use.

The problem for Sun is that they are brilliant people producing rather
brilliant products and concepts but they are simply amateurs when it comes to
spreading them and getting people to adopt them.

------
gaius
I don't understand why you'd do JavaFX and not native Windows Mobile. It's not
like there isn't a rich toolset for the latter.

------
zcrar70
They're a little late to the party...

